# Do heat mats use a lot of electricity ?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting Leopard Geckos, I know all about them and how to look after them.

But I need to know if heat mats use a lot of electricity up ?
and
How much are you paying to keep your heat mat on per week/month ? (If that is possible to know)

Thanks.


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

yh id like to know aswell if anyone knows as my parents blame me for electricity bills


----------



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

if your running a lot of heat mats then i guess that you may notice you go through more electricity, but at one point i was running 3 heat mats, 5 lights and 2 uv tubes, and i only went through an about an extra 5 quid a month, so im guesing just a couple of heat mats shouldnt cause you to go through much/if any extra electricity. depends on your rates from your electricity supplier i guess.


----------



## steffy curtis (Mar 15, 2009)

well ive got 2 grossman geckos and 2 pygmy geckos (in 2 tanks) and one of the heatmats is 10watts and the other one is 12 watts and hardly uses any of my electricity.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i have 5 heat mats 2 ceramic bulbs 2 spot bulbs and 4 stats and my parents said they haven't noticed a difference in electricity but i get my mum cheap rates (i work for E.ON) so she can't really moan anyway :lol:


----------



## Rachey88 (Feb 2, 2009)

barely noticeable - dont forget your mat stat runs electric aswell!


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

what sort of power is a heat mat, 20-50W? your average house lightbulb is 60W. so even if you left the heatmat on all of the time, it would be using less power than leaving a lightbulb on all of the time. in other words not a lot of electricity! pennies per month on the electricity bill


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Rachey88 said:


> barely noticeable - dont forget your mat stat runs electric aswell!


how can the stat ad cost? a led is nothing


----------



## Rachey88 (Feb 2, 2009)

the point was it doesnt - but they dont want burns


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey mate you can work it out yourself with a formula, u can find it on the internet but im pretty sure its wattage x hours left on x 30 x ur kwh x 0.001= thats ur price monthly. however double check as i am not entirely sure that is it:lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

They use so little that it's unlikely you'd notice any difference to your bill. If you want to offset what little extra cost there is then just swap 1 of your house bulbs to an energy saving one.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

if you have a couple no they are great if you have around 60 hell yes they cost a fortune LOL
paula


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, really helpful


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

check this site out hun its pretty good you can add up what it will cost if you know your rates all my vivs are just over £25 a month when i worked mine out,heat mats you dont notice hun, i didnt notice adding 2 in to the mix 15 w ones :flrt:
the link would help dohhhhhhhhh http://www.ukpower.co.uk/running-costs-elec.asp


----------



## jimmycham (Apr 16, 2009)

*cost*

Hi say a hunderd watt light builb on a pay as you go tarrif at 13.5p kwh. would cost you 1.35p an hour so say a 50 watt heat matt would cost you roughly 0.675p an hour £1.13 a week worst cost sernario. hope it helps.


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

cooljules said:


> how can the stat ad cost? a led is nothing


Not just the LED in there mate, there is a thermocouple sensor and a type of induction tranducer.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we have hardly noticed and increase really.have just got a new bill in and after the huge one we had (not reps fault dodgy meter) Over all i owed my leccy company £120 but thats after running 7 heat mats 1 full beardie viv, tv on all day heating on all the time and an electric fire etc so really it doesnt cost much.


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

a full set up, e.g. a bulb, thermostat and heatmat uses f*ck all electricity


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got around 30 bulbs on dimmers and lots of mats on stats around 40 plus never counted how many I;ve got but our bill is 225 a month so once you pass a level it does really add up  had this checked as well  

paula


----------



## mirrorpad (Mar 9, 2009)

a kilowatt is a thousand watt and throughout the day a kw of electricity will cost you around 12-13 pence per hour. 
At night the rate is cheaper i.e 6-8 pence per hour depending on supplier.
for a 25watt heat mat it would only cost 0.3 pence per hour to run through the day and 0.175 pence p/h at night


----------

